Ask HN: How would you take over the world? - taw55
======
itchyjunk
Assimilation has been attempted by many conquerers and would be conquerers.
But the one most successful in fueling the merger of culture and
consciousnesses has been the internet. Tech industry adapts and adjusts for
its customers way faster that classical government. So a hybrid governing
structure would be a nice start.

Other thing would be to reduce loyalty to any particular symbols. "My country"
"my people" etc. We'll collective move as organism.

------
arca_vorago
I certainly wouldn't tell a random internet stranger the details if the plan
as a start.

In short though, merge consciousness with the AI that becomes the singularity.

